# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Robotalk, desktop robot assistant, Okamura Corporation, Yokohama, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Okamura Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotalk – your desktop robot assistant"

by Jason Falconer
February 6, 2013

----------

